# Cool Movie for seeing 50's War Planes



## davparlr (Oct 17, 2010)

I just got through watching "The Lost Missile" on Hulu Science fiction. Great pictures of 50s war birds and humorous switches of airplanes, I saw three different planes represent the same plane, F-89, F-94, and F-86. The movie is hokey Sci fi with no explanations but with scenes of almost all of 1950s warbirds and weapons firing. Included was some Canadian planes like Hunters and Meteors. A Couple of scenes had just a cockpit, which I didn't recognize. Some weapons firing showed several way of launching folding fin air rockets (FFAR). Navy planes and CV-60 Saratoga also have a cameo.

If you can endure the movie, which also show 50s era cold war civil defenses, which I grew up in, you will be rewarded with seeing some great old planes.


----------

